# Renderprobleme :(



## Finalcore100 (27. September 2012)

*Hallo Liebe Comunity.*

Zu Beginn hoffe ich, dass ich mit meinem Problem und Thread an der richtigen Stelle bin und sich jemand die mühe macht sich dies hier durch zu lesen und sich meines Problems an zu nehmen. 

Ich versuche mich verständlich aus zu drücken, und genug Informationen zu stellen, dass mir geholfen werden kann.

Hier meine *Ausgangssituation*:

Ich wollte/habe ein Video erstellen, um einen Musiktitel bei Youtube hochzuladen. Da ich dies als Übung sehe und da ich noch nicht all zu versiert mit "AE CS6" bin und ich schlechte Videoqualität hasse, wollte ich dieses möglichst Professionell wirken lassen. Zudem wollte ich die Audiodatei auch möglichst visuell darstellen (Audiospektrum).

Also baute ich ein paar Masken, Bewegungen, Partikel, Equilizer, einen Zeitnehmer u. diverses ein. Das alles mit einem Pixelverhältniss von 1920x1200, und einer Mp3 Datei mit 320kb/s. Eingestellt sind 25 frames per second (fps/bps)

_Hier ein Bild von der Komposition, um es sich vorstellen zu können:_



Soviel zu meiner Ausgangssituation... 
Ich habe nun das Projekt an die Renderliste angefügt, und meine Einstellungen so getätigt, das es eigentlich klappen sollte. (verlustfrei, Audioausgabe..ect.)

Das sind meine *Einstellungen:*




*Mein Problem* ist jetzt aber, das nach dem dafür extrem kurzen rendern von ca. 10 Minuten eine hyper mega extrem Riesige *Datei* raus kommt von fast *23 GB*!!
Das ist natürlch viel zu viel, erstrecht weil es nur *2 Minuten* Video sind, und das video beim abspielen laggt, da eine übertragungsrate von unglaublichen *1382428 kBit/s* gefordert wird. Und das alles bei den Maßen 1920x1200.

_hier ein Bild von der Mega Datei:_




So... da ich natürlich nicht dumm bin, habe ich natürlich versucht in den Einstellungen es zu ändern. scheinbar klappt dies aber nur durch die Wahl des Formates... .  Also probierte ich andere Formate anstatt AVI aus. Wie z.b. MPEG4.

Im Grunde genommen klappte dies. Aber die Maße waren dann zu klein und da ich ja full HD haben will, ist das nicht akzeptabel. Die Maße wurden da z.B. auf 720x576 geändert. bei einer Datenrate von 3835kBit/s.

_Hier die MPEG4 Datei nach dem rendern:_




Zu lezt versuchte ich die Maße auf Formate wie z.b. *H.264 Blueray* zu ändern. Doch dann sagt mir das Programm, dass es Einstellungen vornehmen will wie z.B. das *Pixelverhältniss* von den besagten 1920x1200 in 1280x720 *ändern*. Zudem will das Programm die *Framerate von 25 auf 50 anheben*, was die synchronisierung zwischen den Bilddatein und der Audiospur beeinträchtigen würde, so das die Visualisierung der Audiodatei sinnlos währe.

_*Hier ein Bild was es nochmal erklären soll (bitte auf den Link klicken aufgrund der maximalen Anzahl von 4 Bildern pro post):*_





*
nun ist meine frage...*

Wie kann ich das Projekt in den eingestellten Maßen von 1920x1200 in Full HD rendern, *ohne* das die frames oder so umgestellt werden und eine *normal große Datei entsteht* rendern?

so das man es abspielen kann und ohne 23 GB bei Youtube hochladen zu müssen.


ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und bedanke mich schon mal vorab.
Wenn ich es hinbekomme, werde ich natürlich das Ergebniss euch vorstellen.

*Alles liebe Finalcore*


----------



## Another (27. September 2012)

Das du eine so große Datei beim rendern erzeugst und diese in einem Player hinterher nicht vernünftig abzuspielen ist, liegt daran das du sie unkomprimiert rausrenderst. Zu sehen bei deinem zweiten Bild unter "Format: Avi, Einstellungen: None". Um deine Datei kleiner zu bekommen musst du es komprimieren und somit einen Codec verwenden, in dem du das Verhältnis von Dateigröße und Qualität des Videos nach deinen Bedürfnissen konfigurieren kannst. Um so besser die Quallität, umso größer jedoch die Dateigröße.

Sollte dein Video in After Effects also soweit feritg und bereit für Youtube & co. sein, gehe in After Effects ins Ausgabemodul und ändere deine Einstellungen. Stelle es unter Format beispielsweise auf Videos for Windows oder Quicktime ein und stelle in der Videoausgabe -> Formatoptionen den entsprechenden Codec und dessen Komprimierungsstärke ein.
Ebenfalls kannst du hier (nachträglich) die Bilder pro Sekunde einstellen, achte hier also darauf das hier das steht, wie du deine Kompisition bereits eingestellt hast.

Dein Video sollte nun bei der Ausgabe letztendlich die Auflösung entsprechend deiner Einstellung der Komposition ensprechen, 1920x1200. Es sei denn du hast ein Häckchen bei Videoausgabe -> Dehnen oder Beschneiden gesetzt und dort die Einstellunegn manuell verändert.
Ebenfalls solltest unter den Rendereinstellungen -> Auflösung nochmal kontrollieren, dass dort "Voll" ausgewählt ist und nicht Halb, Drittel, etc.

Für Youtube render ich es als MPEG-4 Video raus, da YT nach meinen Erfahrungen damit, von der Qualität und auch der Synchronisierung Video/Audio, noch am besten klarkommt. Aber das muss jeder für sich testen.

gl & hf,
Another


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2012)

After-Effects/Premiere Rendereinsrellungen:

Das Problem, dass man das Format nicht ohne weiteres einfach manuell einstellen kann, wovon Du ja scheinbar unter anderem redest, hatte ich auch mal.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand noch mal die Master-Lösung sagen, da ich mich wie ich das ganze hinbekommen habe nicht mehr recht erinnern kann.


----------



## Finalcore100 (28. September 2012)

Vielen Dank Another 

und gute idee sight.

hier das Fertige Video wenigstens  :

http://youtu.be/xt33EN8V51Y?hd=1


----------

